#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Vertaalhulp marokkaans / berbers

## mbachichi

Wie kan me helpen?
Ik zou af en toe iets willen laten vertalen vanuit het Marokkaans / berbers?
Wil er wel voor betalen?

----------


## Oechen

Bedoel je van tmazight(berbers) naar nederlands?
Dan ligt het er maar net aan welk dialect tmazight je vertaald wilt hebben !
Riffijns tmazight? Dan kan ik je evt wel helpen..

Azul"

----------


## Oechen

Bedoel je van tmazight(berbers) naar nederlands?
Dan ligt het er maar net aan welk dialect tmazight je vertaald wilt hebben !
Riffijns tmazight? Dan kan ik je evt wel helpen..

Azul"

----------

